# Code for IABP



## OPENSHAW (Jul 2, 2012)

Our Cardiologist did the following:

Catheter Placement in Coronary Artery.

Also did a IABP- Assertion of intra-aortic balloon assist device, percutaneous.

Would this be coded 93454-26 and 33967?

I noticed when I ws online reseraching the IABP, it showed to bill cpt codes 33967, 93555, and 93556.  CPT codes 93555 and 93556 are no longer active.  

How should I code these two procedures?
Thank you!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 2, 2012)

Please post the op report.


----------

